# OC ca, anyone wanna go for a little hunt?



## Smokehound714 (Jun 12, 2013)

I can pay for gas.  I have a few spots that have trapdoors, scorpions, tarantulas, and other assorted critters.  All in orange county.


  The problem is, I do not drive.

  I'm getting tired of the bus.  Taking 2 hours to travel 12 miles gets old FAST.  And now, since a pass is $5.00, the frequency in which I can take the bus has been drastically reduced.

 It's very difficult to collect when you have to bus it.  You cannot haul around shovels or other things, and you're extremely limited to what you can carry without weighing yourself down to the point of exhaustion.  You try digging out a bothriocyrtum on a hillside with only a knife :laugh:

 I'm not asking for spots.  I have my own that yield.  If you're in the orange county area, and wish to go on a hunt, PLEASE PM ME.


  I'd like to go on a hunt without exhausting myself physically before the hunt even begins, for once.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> I can pay for gas.  I have a few spots that have trapdoors, scorpions, tarantulas, and other assorted critters.  All in orange county.
> 
> 
> The problem is, I do not drive.
> ...


I know how that feels. Public transportation gets old and annoying. 

I would of gone with you, if I lived in orange county.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 13, 2013)

What part of OC are you at? PM me


----------

